
Second OnePlus Factory App Discovered. This One Dumps Photos, WiFi and GPS Logs - Casseres
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/second-oneplus-factory-app-discovered-this-one-dumps-photos-wifi-and-gps-logs/
======
omgbananas
Yesterday it was reported that "Some OnePlus devices, if not all, come
preinstalled with an application named EngineerMode that can be used to root
the device and may be converted into a fully-fledged backdoor by clever
attackers."

[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/oneplus-
phone...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/oneplus-phones-come-
preinstalled-with-a-factory-app-that-can-root-devices/)

